# ultra lite rods?



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

what's your favorite for panfish? i've tried a few but am partial to my 6' st. croix premier.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I like my uglystick. Especially when you hook a big one.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I like my B&M sharpshooter that I got from grizzly jigs store in Missouri.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im also a sharpshooter fan by BnM poles.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

theres nothing like a 6'6" eagle claw feather lite rod. I've been using them for the last 30 yrs.
sherman


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a 6" g-loomis that I love. I like the longer size as it can easily handle some larger fish. 

My kids have ugly sticks &/they work well - especially for the price.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

I bought one of the Cabelas Pro Guide PTC rods last year not expecting much. But It's a great rod and has really surprised me. Honestly, every Cabelas rod I've tried so far has impressed me. 

I think they have them on sale right now too.


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

3 wt fly rod w/ johnson century mounted upside down "Tennessee trout rod" Long rod for slingshot action!


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

So far I've been happy with a little 5'6" Shakespeare Durango, I've got a 6' ugly stick med action I've been thinking about using


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

I just picked up a Fenwick 5'6" UL to pair with a 6925 President. I was down to a 5" St Croix but the handle won me over on the Fenwick.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

stormfront said:


> what's your favorite for panfish? i've tried a few but am partial to my 6' st. croix premier.



I just purchased this year a ultra lite Ugly stick.... This is an awesome rod when cranking in crappie.. The action on it is unbelievable!!.. Super sensitive on strikes when fishing Mr Twister tails..


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

7ft St.Croix panfish rod. Quantum exo 15. 4lb flouro line. Can't be beat, but I do love my 8ft u.l ugly stik crappie series rod


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

G-Loomis GL2 SJR 6400 5'4" Ultra Light

I've owned dozens upon dozens of ultra lights. This is the best rod for panfish if you ask me. Lightweight, sensitive, and makes fantastic casts with accuracy. I have used it to land northern pike up to 36" in length as well when fishing back water areas.


----------



## jhetsch2 (Nov 6, 2009)

I love my BPS 9 ft. Float & Fly rod with a smallish Abu Garcia Cardinal and 6lb fluoro line. It was $55 for the rod and about $40 for the reel. It's the best panfish set I have found to fit my budget.
My back up is a 6.5 ft Shakespeare Micro Graphite with a BPS Tiny Lite reel(around $35 for both, found the rod at Wal-Mart a few years ago).


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

For durability ugly stick
Sensitivity IM7 graphite
Make it 2 piece if you don't want to break as many in transit


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> theres nothing like a 6'6" eagle claw feather lite rod. I've been using them for the last 30 yrs.
> sherman


Time to get out of last century and try a new and better built rod Sherman. Times have changed from thirty years ago bud.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

chaunc said:


> Time to get out of last century and try a new and better built rod Sherman. Times have changed from thirty years ago bud.


I think your wrong. those eagle claw featherlight rods is still an awesome rod. it bends like you would expect on panfish but still has enough strength to land 3 or 4 lb walleye with no problem. but to each their own. if you find something that works for you as good as the featherlight rods works for me then by all means you should use it. 

I've tried other rods but always end up going back to my featherlight rods. I've used them for yrs with small jigs for crappie and just a hook and a piece of night crawler for gills and then used them with a little larger jig and minnow for walleye. as long as they serve their purpose why would I need another rod? and for the price you will find it hard to beat them.
sherman


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I have a bps ultra light a pfleuger ultra light and an Abu Garcia all three great drags rod and price wasn't bad at all !!! I'm pretty sure they were all three around 60$ one I have 2lb mono another 4lb mono and 6 lb braid on my bps my favorite rods!!!!


----------

